# First Extended Trip



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Aunt B here,

We are just about packed up for our first extended trip with our 21 rs. Knock on wood but We think we have all of the bugs out and she's ready to roll. We have our own business (print shop) and this is our second summer vacation in 15 years. Been working our hineys off all week to get all the orders out. We're leaving Friday (29th) and coming back Thursday the 5th. We love Lake Erie and hope the weather is going to be good. Taking the grandson and will go to Henry ford Museum one day. It's only an hour away. Hope we see some more OB's.

Everyone have a great 4th and be safe.

cya Aunt B


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a fun & be safe.









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a wonderful trip...Sounds like you need it!

Safe travels


----------



## moops (Jun 17, 2007)

Good luck on your first trip to Maymee Bay SP. We are going to try to get one of the nonreservable sites tomorrow, and if we are successfull we'll be staying Fri and Sat nights. We have a brand new 23 rs and camped in it for the first time last weekend at Bay City MI.

We had such a wonderful time that my wife wants to go again this weekend (unplanned of course!). The difference from popup camping to the 23rs is night and day and we could not be more pleased.

If we are lucky enough to get a site, we will look for you sometime this weekend. Make sure you get to go over the new Maumee River Bridge. It just opened last weekend and is spectacular to see. The center suspension column lights up at night. Also, the park is about 5 miles from the original Tony Packo's restuarant. A great spot to visit.

Have a fun trip!


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

moops said:


> Good luck on your first trip to Maymee Bay SP. We are going to try to get one of the nonreservable sites tomorrow, and if we are successfull we'll be staying Fri and Sat nights. We have a brand new 23 rs and camped in it for the first time last weekend at Bay City MI.
> 
> We had such a wonderful time that my wife wants to go again this weekend (unplanned of course!). The difference from popup camping to the 23rs is night and day and we could not be more pleased.
> 
> ...


Hey moops getting ready to go and saw your message. We have a 21 rs tv is a GMC Savanna van. We'll be at site 70. Look for our sign out front. The Alleys' New Albany Ohio.

We're definately hooked. This is our 6th time out since April 28th when we picked up our new 21 rs.
Hope to cyou up there.

Aunt B, Dave and grandson Hunter


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Maumee Bay State Park is awesome! Stayed there fora week a few years ago. Have not been back there since they started taking reservations, though. Don't forget to visit the Veterans' Glass City Skyway! It opened last Sunday. It is an impressive bridge; the largest single road project in Ohio Department of Transportation history.


----------



## moops (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, we weren't able to get a site till Sunday. So we will be on site 197 from Sun afternoon till Tues.
We will look you up then.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

moops said:


> Well, we weren't able to get a site till Sunday. So we will be on site 197 from Sun afternoon till Tues.
> We will look you up then.










Hey Moops,

Nice meeting you both. We had a great time. By the time we made it up to your site you were gone. Ran into some other Outbacks but none were members of OB'ers. Went to Tony Packo's and of course across the new bridge going and coming from the HF Museum. Couldn't have ordered better weather if were next to the Man Himself. All in all I give the park a 10 and will be back there someday. Again nice metting you and hope all is well for you.

Thanks,

Aunt B


----------

